# Sound Effect for Alice in Wonderland Theme



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Here's something I made just because I was bored. 






Feel free to download and use 

http://www.mediafire.com/?at6qgt6p1farb97


----------



## aliena (Oct 4, 2011)

Not bad........Extremely Different


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

aliena said:


> Not bad........Extremely Different


Thanks!


----------



## ClownSINNER (Sep 3, 2011)

i like it, mind if i use bits of it for one of my soundeffect's tracks 
or probably leave as is, and i can use it as a background music
to one of my haunt rooms, i'm doing a insane asylum theme this year
and every room has a different Patient with a wicked "issue" 
you gave me the idea of a wicked Alice room ha ha thanks
let me know i have my tracks to if your looking for a type


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Of course you can use it! Be sure to do a video walkthrough of your haunt when it's finished if you can, I'd love to see it.

I would love to do a home haunt, but I'm always busy working at other Haunted Attractions.


----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice repo,I love it! I am doing an Alice haunt in five years, do you mind if I hang onto this?


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Go right ahead


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

*Here is the soundtrack we made for my Alice "Through the Looking Glass" 2011 haunt.
It is uber long. It was designed to be played outside on a continuous loop. You'll get the over all gist after a minute or two.*


----------



## Nixie (Sep 20, 2011)

I adore Alice! I love both tracks!! Great job guys!


----------



## TheBerggs (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow - amazing work! Hope you don't mind if I borrow it for my twisted fairy tale ball.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

TheBerggs said:


> Wow - amazing work! Hope you don't mind if I borrow it for my twisted fairy tale ball.


Go right ahead. That's what it's here for


----------

